# VFD- source in Ontario



## wpala (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi 

Looking to get 1,5 -2 hp VFD  from 240-1 phase to 208-230 3 phase I found few places in Ontario but so far 450 was the best price I see places in thUSA selling them for under 200$ what gives ? anyone knows good place in GTA or Ontario or even  in Canada to get them for a reasonable price?or we too small of a country to get suppliers in here? any help would be appreciated

Paul


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 13, 2012)

won't online suppliers ship to Ontario?

I see factorymation shipps to canada:
_"Shipments to Canada may be subject to additional customs charges and taxes."


_


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 13, 2012)

Contact the manufacturer for the dealer list. 

Get friendly with the local motor shop, likely have to buy the drive for some dollars but should get a used reconditioned motor for not much and be even with the US prices? I had this discussion with the local guy and will move on this in the new year.
Pierre


----------



## wpala (Dec 13, 2012)

They will just the factor of time duties and shipping cost they all add up and I always prefer to see the equipment if possible just in case

Paul




PurpLev said:


> won't online suppliers ship to Ontario?
> 
> I see factorymation shipps to canada:
> _"Shipments to Canada may be subject to additional customs charges and taxes."
> ...


----------



## 8ntsane (Dec 14, 2012)

Give this guy a shout, Ive bought a few from him, and many other Toronto based guys to. He is west of the the big smoke, about a 1 1/2 hour drive.

Stanley Bear
519  579 5018


----------



## mitsue (Dec 16, 2012)

This seller is from Woodridge Ontario.  http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270810807583&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:CA:1123


----------



## wpala (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks get right on it

P


----------

